# Demanding Day at our house.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Poor, overworked, abused creatures.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

is what they do all day? or is this the result of all the work they do LOL


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

lmao.. that's awesome!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aaagghh! A boy dog! I'm just not used to seeing all that... :tongue:

What a goof ball! Very shiny, too. A very shiny, goofy, cutie pie!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, all but Champ does to work with me, and either plays with the other dogs, or hang out in my office. (7am-3 or 7pm)
Then we come home, and they go outside and play for a bit while I spend an hour or two cleaning my house... so they can come in and mess it up again. (I do my floors and couches every single day) 
Dinner for us humans either comes before or after walking, depending on what time I left work, but hubby's lunch break is 8pm
Then we go for a walk. I don' take them all at a time. I take the puppies alone until they have decent leash manners, then they go two at a time. I usually walk for two hours, taking each pair out for 30 ish minutes. It sounds like a short walk, and it is, but since they go everywhere with me, including daycare, it seems to satisfy them. 
Then we come home, and I usually spend an hour doing "work stuff" online while they play with each other, or nap. Mousse & zailey almost always nap. 
By then it's usually 10:30ish, and they spend the rest of the night playing or napping as they wish. at 1m, I feed them all and at about 2, they're done and we're off to bed when hubby comes home. 

That's a pretty typical day for us. 
Of course it varies. I am off work at noon most Fridays, and it leaves more time for walks or hikes in the canyon. Monday- Thursday we usually run a tight schedule though. I took a short day at work today because I had a million computer things I needed to get done and wasn't focusing in the facility, and I had just finished up, and turned around and he was just laying there in the crate, with the door open. I didn't know he was even there.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Aaagghh! A boy dog! I'm just not used to seeing all that... :tongue:


Oh trust me, it takes some getting used to!!! lol. 
His nickname at our house is affectionately and simply... "balls" :tongue:


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

every time you post, i wish i was a dane living at your house! mousse is so handsome, even passed out upside down :biggrin: . what a lucky pack you have.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Are you sure he didn't sneak a beer or two whilst you weren't looking? He's out to it.
Funny you mention the boy equipment. I often forget when I'm patting my friends pug. I'm rubbing his chest and belly, as you do, and, oopsy daisy, sorry about that mate....
Thanks for the pic, it looks and sounds like he is a real sweetheart.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Linsey! You must stop abusing your dogs. Poor things!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mousse is such a character!


----------

